# NIN on HD-DVD



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Nine Inch Nails Live - Beside You in Time on HD-DVD 2/27/07

I had a Best Buy gift card and decided to get this online. They have an online only price of $16.99 shipped free. No out of pocket money from me.  This gets 5 stars for both PQ as well as AQ. Online Review.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

My disc arrived Saturday and we watched it that night. 

Without a doubt this is the best concert video I've ever seen. It's a great demo disc. I absolutely love the menu.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would not have imagined you being a NIN type of guy Jim... but then again most folks might not think Pink Floyd when they see me... lol.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Ya just never know, eh? 

My tastes run from George Michael to Rammstein (German industrial metal group). I don't care for country, but I adore Johnny Cash. Go figure.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well.... I wouldn't exactly call Johnny Cash country, at least not the kind of country I'm thinking of... Conway Twitty, Merle Haggard, Hank William, etc. I don't really know what you would call the Johnny genre... :huh:


----------

